# Alcobaca



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks to some useful advice from canoeman we have narrowed down the area we think we would like to live in to Alcobaca . We are doing this via internet which is great, but, anyone living in that area got any advice for us? Are there any new roads being built, pig farms, sewage plants, rubbish dumps which we would be best to avoid? We hope to come over in the summer to check out everything ourselves, but need to make the best use of our time.

Looking forward to your comments.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You can get quite detailed up to date views on Google Earth & Bing maps on or the other might be more recent.
Normally quite a lot of information on the Camara site . : Municpio de Alcobaa : .
PDM . : Municpio de Alcobaa : . information on urban, rustic zones etc

rest your going to need local input good hunting


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for the steer in the right direction. I am getting quite adept at driving that Google car, but often not quite sure which direction I am travelling in. It does give such an immediate view of the area though, you can check out potential neighbours! 

Denise


----------

